# Alice dsl mit siemens gigaset se515 dsl hilfe



## bollyd (19. April 2010)

Hey leuts habe einen Alice anschluss dsl ist frei geschaltet jetzt habe ich mir einen siemens gigaset se515 dsl zugelegt und will über kabel rein mein erstes Problem ist das er sich nicht synchrosniesirt also mit dem dsl (also die lampe blinkt nicht) kann mir nun jemand sagen was ich einstellen muss damit es klappt? danke

LG bollyd


----------

